# Create Table und setString



## miketech (29. Dez 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ich wollte eine Tabelle erstellen mit:


```
private final static String CREATE_STOCK_TABLE_STATEMENT = 
		"CREATE TABLE ? (.......
....
stmt = connection.prepareStatement(CREATE_TABLE_STATEMENT);
stmt.setString(1, tableName);
```

Das Problem ist, dass das so einen SqlFehler gibt. Was er nämlich macht ist ein:

CREATE TABLE 'NAME'

Aber ich brauche: CREATE TABLE `NAME`...

Weiß jemand, wie ich das hinbekomme? Er fügt mir immer automatisch diese Hochkommata ein, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das deaktivieren kann.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Guest (29. Dez 2006)

Dafür ist es nicht gedacht, sondern für Value-Parameter.
Den Tabellennamen musst du entweder fest schreiben, oder zur Laufzeit
zusammensetzen.


----------



## miketech (29. Dez 2006)

Alles klar, das wollte ich wissen.

Danke

Mike


----------

